# Grumpy old men!



## brav65 (Dec 22, 2017)

This is a short rant that applies to a small number of members.  I have noticed an increasing number of critical posts that nit pick small details in posts by members. Case in point was a post about a way to get a “free” copy of Solidworks by joining another group for $40. It was a great piece of information and an excellent way to have access to solidworks at an absurd price.  In return he got a bunch of crap about the fact that it wasn’t free as his title indicated as you had to pay $40 to be part of the group.  I am here because this stuff has not been part of the site. If these grumpy people want to throw a wet blanket on everything and the moderators are not going to stop it then I am afraid I will move on.  I have been a premium member for 4 years and love it here, but do not like the direction I see the forum heading if we attract these trolls. Just my $.02 cents.  If we call it out,  these individuals will find somewhere else to spread their bad cheer.


----------



## David S (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow not sure what to say.  I can't recall seeing any annoying stuff on the threads that I view, although I though one that I responded might have started to go south, but we clarified ourselves and all is well.

From what I can tell this site has been pretty much self policing, and I sure hope we don't have to start to have a lot of moderator heavy handedness.

I also hope your post serves as a friendly reminder to everyone.  This is the only machinist forum that I will spend time on and contribute to.

David


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 22, 2017)

Brooks, I and the rest of the staff understand your concern. When you see something in a post and you have these types of concerns, please make use of the 'Report' button that appears at the bottom of the post. In this way the staff can review them and take appropriate action as necessary.


----------



## higgite (Dec 22, 2017)

+1 on the report button. I've used it a couple of times and the moderators stepped right in and handled it, once as I recall by posting a friendly reminder and another time off camera with no big splash.

Tom


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 22, 2017)

Brooks,

The thread you are talking about has been poking it's head up at us moderators back in early November.  The title was changed to indicate it was not free.  And it went from there.  The last rant, I'm guessing was in the last couple of days.  From that, the comment made was removed and the thread was locked.  It's aggravating we have to do these.  As Terry mentioned, when you guys see something out of text, an rant, copy righted materials posted that should not be, PLEASE press the "report" icon at the bottom of the post.  One of us will take care of it quickly.  

Please accept my apology, if we have not met your expectations.  We will do better.  We are the new crew in charge.  This is the new Hobby-Machinists forum.

Ken


----------



## brav65 (Dec 22, 2017)

Terri and Ken my rant was not at you guys but these people who feel the need to be right and take pleasure in showing posters how wrong they are.  Those people can go to the “other” Machinist forums and ply their trade. I am ok with friendly banter, but trying to show how smart and right you can be is unappealing to me and I am sure many others. Thanks for all the hard work and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Dec 22, 2017)

_ Brooks,
Just send me a PM and I will take care of it.
We now have so many sub-forums that we {Staff} cannot read all of them. That's where you come in if you see something against the rules or pushing the boundaries let us know.
After all, as a Premium Member, this is your forum. You support us not only with your donations but with your continued sharing of knowledge.
PS If you sit four machinists down and ask them how to do something you will get four different answers. All the answers will be right as they see it. But it's up to you what method you chose.
**Gator**_


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 22, 2017)

I see the occasional flare up but not that often. Some stem from simple misunderstanding and/or improper use of the English language.
We can all be wrong or transgress from time to time, but the important thing to me is that they get worked out, cleared up or when applicable, an apology.  

I've seen other forums where some members get down right hostile and extremely rude, especially to newbies. This place is great and I'm sure a few bad apples will not spoil the HM bunch.  Brave65, I would really hate to see you go over this.  Good people will always outnumber the bad, so I hope you will reconsider your decision to leave.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 22, 2017)

The "trolls" will eventually leave- folks with good manners are too boring for them
M


----------



## brav65 (Dec 22, 2017)

EmilioG said:


> I see the occasional flare up but not that often. Some stem from simple misunderstanding and/or improper use of the English language.
> We can all be wrong or transgress from time to time, but the important thing to me is that they get worked out, cleared up or when applicable, an apology.
> 
> I've seen other forums where some members get down right hostile and extremely rude, especially to newbies. This place is great and I'm sure a few bad apples will not spoil the HM bunch.  Brave65, I would really hate to see you go over this.  Good people will always outnumber the bad, so I hope you will reconsider your decision to leave.



No worries Emilio I don’t plan to leave I just cannot stand that sort of behavior.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 22, 2017)

Don't worry Brooks, we know that your post was not aimed at us, you made that clear in the beginning, so no worries. 

Have a great weekend and a safe and joyous holiday season.


----------



## rzbill (Dec 22, 2017)

As a part of the solidworks case in point, I want to express the opinion that the dissenting post I responded to was simply a different point of view and not sniping, trolling or other vindictive behavior by that author.  

I know I have only been here a short time but I have been honestly surprised at how touchy this forum is.  I have been part of a very well run forum (VansAirforce.com) for 13 years.  It is regarded as a friendly and knowledgable forum in the aviation world. The solidworks conversation would not have blinked an eye, even with the liveliness. I want to be clear, VAF moderates per their posted rules which makes things civil but they do allow serious debate.

I was chastized here once and was surprized by it.  I quickly made amends because I currently desire the small hobby lathe knowledge and had no wish to get on the wrong side of the moderators.

My opinion (worth what you paid for it <grin>) is that this forum is being overbearingly careful to prevent a repeat of some hard feelings that happened sometime and somewhere in the past.  As a noob, I do not know the history that is sometimes mentioned.  Details are not important.  Only the effects.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 22, 2017)

The hardest thing to do in any forum is to read and accurately interpret the author's true intent of the written word. 

Four people reading the same statement will walk away with four different opinions of what that statement was really trying to say.


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 22, 2017)

I agree Terry.  You never know what is going to "upset" someone.  It's not easy being a human being.  The written word on the internet is subject to a lot of misinterpretation. (One of the down sides to social media, et al).  I try to follow the 4 Agreements, one is; "Never Take anything personally."
Probably, the most difficult of the 4.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 22, 2017)

The following comments are mine and mine alone.
A newcomer can come onto this forum and ask the 'noobist' of questions, and *_NOT_* get flamed or ridiculed. 
That is not the case elsewhere.
When I first bought my Logan 20 years ago, I went on a forum - posted a question and got raked. I never posted there again.

Everyone, from the top level Class 'A' toolmaker to an operator of a machine tool had to begin somewhere.
As with everything in life noone is born with this knowledge, it is aquired, it is learned, and it is practised. 
This forum allows that starting place.


----------

